# GCJ verwendet nun den Eclipse Java Compiler (ECJ)



## Thomas Darimont (23. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

der Gnu Java Compiler (GCJ) verwendet nun auch den Eclipse Java COmpiler (ECJ)
http://gcc.gnu.org/java/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_compiler

Gruß Tom


----------

